# Long & McQuade Trade In Value?



## colchar

I have a couple of items for sale (an amp head and cab) and am getting sick of the lowballers on Kijiji and Craigslist so I am thinking of just trading them in at L&M towards another amp. 

Does anyone know how much L&M offers as trade in value? I remember hearing a percentage somewhere (ie. X percent of selling price when new) but cannot remember what that was.


----------



## Hamstrung

colchar said:


> I have a couple of items for sale (an amp head and cab) and am getting sick of the lowballers on Kijiji and Craigslist so I am thinking of just trading them in at L&M towards another amp.
> 
> Does anyone know how much L&M offers as trade in value? I remember hearing a percentage somewhere (ie. X percent of selling price when new) but cannot remember what that was.


If you were trying to avoid low baller's going to L&M for a trade-in will probably be a disappointment! Expect about 40% of the current actual retail value... if they want what you have at all.


----------



## hollowbody

colchar said:


> I have a couple of items for sale (an amp head and cab) and am getting sick of the lowballers on Kijiji and Craigslist so I am thinking of just trading them in at L&M towards another amp.
> 
> Does anyone know how much L&M offers as trade in value? I remember hearing a percentage somewhere (ie. X percent of selling price when new) but cannot remember what that was.


It's a % of what they think they can sell it for (based on past sales of the same item). They'll give you a higher % if you're trading it in for something from them. I think the trade in % is 80% and if you're just looking to sell outright, it's less than that.

You'll probably get more $$$ on CL/Kijiji if you're patient enough.

It also really depends on the item. If it's something they don't think they can move quickly, they won't offer much.


----------



## hardasmum

déjà vu of another thread


----------



## blam

If I remember correctly, its 55% of what they can sell it for if you want cash.

80% of what they can sell it for if you're trading or something like that...

so expect 80% of ~60% of MSRP


----------



## Frenchy

Sell it yourself if you want any type of decent return on your investment....


----------



## keto

trade in value = 70% of what they think they can get on the floor retail.


----------



## deadear

Them lowballers won't seem all that low after you get your quote for trade in. Please take it in and get back to us on the item, the condition and the trade in value.


----------



## hollowbody

hardasmum said:


> déjà vu of another thread


I thought the same thing. I hope this isn't another Mode 4 head


----------



## washburned

I was talking to my local L&M today about trading my BFG (original price $999.00) for a new honey blonde 60s Les Paul with P90s, priced at $850 IIRC. They would give me $450.00 and try to sell it for $699.00. Now I probably would have got a higher offer on a much higher priced purchase, but I guess I'll try KIJIJI first.


----------



## blam

i have that 60s LP with P90s. great guitars. they pop up used on MLP a lot.

$450 trade in is terrible...you can probably get 650-700 for it in a private sale, but you'd probably have to wait it out. I dont think they are high demand models?


----------



## torndownunit

Might seem like an obvious question, but have you tried listing them on this forum?

Other than that, you just have to be patient on CL/Kijiji.


----------



## washburned

blam said:


> i have that 60s LP with P90s. great guitars. they pop up used on MLP a lot.
> 
> $450 trade in is terrible...you can probably get 650-700 for it in a private sale, but you'd probably have to wait it out. I dont think they are high demand models?


That's about what my buddy at L&M said.


----------

